# Liste der Top Hechtköder!!!



## skatefreak (10. Mai 2008)

Hier will ich mal sehen was eure Top Hechtköder sind und womit ihr am meisten fangt...
Bei mir sind es mittlerweile Jerkbaits und ganz oben der:
Buster Jerk
Von den Wobblern:
Monsterbarsch von Balzer 
Rapala X- Shad-Rap

Mfg Daniel#h


----------



## Hanno (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Liste der Top Hechtköder!!!*

Bei mir sinds Jerks (Salmo Slider, Zalt) und große Spinner! Gruß Hanno


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Liste der Top Hechtköder!!!*

Wobbler gibt es für mich 2 die bei uns immer gehen und richtig geil sind,das ist einmal 16cm Zam Holo-Hering und einemal 16cm Zalt in Barschdesign!

Jerks gibts vieles ich fische zu 80% Buster Jerks in 15cm,5% Sliders ,5% Squirell Burt und10% andere.

Gummifische... Hässliches Entlein,Slotti S,Attracktor,Kopyto,Sandra,USA Shads und Boddensau.

Spinner fische ich nur die dicken von Musky Mania diese Gremmlin oder wie die heißen (Bucktail Spinner).

Das wars .

Mfg Marvin


----------



## Checco (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Liste der Top Hechtköder!!!*

Trau ich mich fast gar nicht zu schreiben worauf ich die meisten Hechte fange.
Egal, auf dem guten alten billigen Twister, selbst Rapala Wobbler und Mepps Spinner bringen nicht den Erfolg, zumindest bei mir.


----------



## angelmummi (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Liste der Top Hechtköder!!!*

Hallo Leute,

ich greife immer wieder gern auf den guten alten Löffelblinker zurück so ab 30gr. In kupfer, silber. Vor allem, wenn ich großere Weiten abpeitschen will. Auch Gufi verhilft mir immer wieder zum Erfolg.

Gruß angelmummi


----------



## Spaceguppy (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Liste der Top Hechtköder!!!*

Hallo,

1. mit groooooooooßem Abstand
Kupfer - Silber Krokodilblinker von DAM (leider seit ca. 1990 nicht mehr dranzukommen und vor 3 Jahren den letzten abgerissen :c)

2. Mepps Aglia in dieser rot schwarzen TW Farbe mit Eigenbau Bucktail

3. danach neumodischerer Krempel - In fünf Jahren könnte sich der Deka Hamakuru evtl. einen Platz gesichert haben... 

Christian


----------



## Veit (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Liste der Top Hechtköder!!!*

Als in Sachen Blech hat mir ein 30 g FZ in kupfer früher echt gute Fänge beschwert. Tja, aber irgendwie fische ich den überhaupt nicht mehr, weils einfach viel coolere andere Köder gibt, deren Führung anspruchsvoller und damit für mich interessanter ist. :g
Bei Gummi ist ein 12 cm Kopyto River in perlweiß-glitter-schwarz mein Favorit auf Esox.
Und bei den Wobblern hat mir der  8 cm Salmo Perch-Flachläufer in unterschiedlichen Farben, die meisten Hecht gebracht, wobei ich momentan auch lieber mit Twitchbaits arbeite.


----------



## darth carper (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Liste der Top Hechtköder!!!*

Bei mir ist es definitiv der Gufi!
Gibt kaum einen Köder, den man so vielseitig fischen kann wie einen Gufi.
Jerken, durchkurbeln, zupfen in den unterschiedlichsten Variationen, alles ist möglich und fängt.
Twister und Bullfrogs fangen aber auch hervorragend, besonders die großen Turbotails.


----------



## don rhabano (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Liste der Top Hechtköder!!!*

Ich stimme darth carper zu!!!


----------



## Zanderking91 (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Liste der Top Hechtköder!!!*

Mein bester Köder ist der Jackson Real Jerk....
Der fängt und fängt...^^


----------



## viceroy (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Liste der Top Hechtköder!!!*

zitat von Veit: "Als in Sachen Blech hat mir ein 30 g FZ in kupfer früher echt gute Fänge beschwert. Tja, aber irgendwie fische ich den überhaupt nicht mehr, weils einfach viel coolere andere Köder gibt"

kann ich unterschreiben, der 30g effzett ist immernoch ein guter köder.
ansonsten finde ich derzeit den squadminnow95 ganz passabel, da gehen auch barsche gut drauf.
der salmo perch is natürlich auch ein top köder, ebenso kopytos in 12-16cm


----------



## gründler (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Liste der Top Hechtköder!!!*

Gummi Wobbler etc.eigentlich kann man Esox überall mit fangen.Aber wenn kein guter neuer High Tech Köder was fängt der gute alte Effzett bringt meist immer ein Biß oder Fisch an Licht.Schon so oft haben wir Hight tech Rapalas durchs Wasser gepflügt Nix Nix Nix,Effzett ran und gucke da Krum.Also die guten alten Blinker sind immer dabei!
lg


----------



## suchti (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Liste der Top Hechtköder!!!*

altmodische Köfis und Tandemspinner


----------



## Hechtchris (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Liste der Top Hechtköder!!!*

Wohl der fängigste Köder für mich frühers war der Tandemspinner !

Spinner allgemein werden viel zu sehr vernachlässigt, fangen jedoch super und kosten nicht viel !


In der heutigen zeit fisch ich jedoch fast nur noch mit Gufi,

Kopytos, und Attraktoren


----------



## Lenkers (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Liste der Top Hechtköder!!!*



angelmummi schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich greife immer wieder gern auf den guten alten Löffelblinker zurück so ab 30gr. In kupfer, silber. Vor allem, wenn ich großere Weiten abpeitschen will. Auch Gufi verhilft mir immer wieder zum Erfolg.
> 
> Gruß angelmummi


 
Genau!! Blinker =Hecht


----------



## marlin2304 (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Liste der Top Hechtköder!!!*

Jerks - Buster
Wobbler - Bomber, Zam, Turus,
Spinner - 7er, Aglia, Fox
Blinker - Effzett, Profiblinker
Gummi - Kopyto, Slottershad


----------



## stefan2309 (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Liste der Top Hechtköder!!!*



Spaceguppy schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 1. mit groooooooooßem Abstand
> Kupfer - Silber Krokodilblinker von DAM (leider seit ca. 1990 nicht mehr dranzukommen und vor 3 Jahren den letzten abgerissen :c)




ahhhhhh .... noch einer weniger. 

Das Ding war wirklich der Hammer .... damit hab ich auch jede Menge an Hechten und Zandern überlisten können. Leider liegt nun noch einer in irgendeinem Geaässer auf Grund. Falls die (neue) DAM hier auch liest ..... bitte erneut auflegen.

Gruss und Petri heil !
Stefan2309


----------



## Ollek (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Liste der Top Hechtköder!!!*



skatefreak schrieb:


> Hier will ich mal sehen was eure Top Hechtköder sind und womit ihr am meisten fangt...



Der Köderfisch,am Drakovitch weil passt genau ins Beuteschema aber bei den meisten Anglern mittlerweile völlig unbekannt da viele davon ausgehen das der Hecht sich nur noch von PVC Gummi oder Edelstahl ernährt.

Ja war Provokativ ich weiss|supergri, bin aber Angler der alten Schule wobei ich Im Bezug auf Kukös Blech der FZ Reihe genauso schätze...ebenso wie alle anderen modernen Kukös #6

#h


----------



## jigzzle (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Liste der Top Hechtköder!!!*

*Cisco Kid "Wrangler"







Drifter Beliver








*


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Liste der Top Hechtköder!!!*

Bin auch so ein altmodischer Effzett Anhänger.
Allerdings nicht auf die 30 Gramm beschränkt wie es hier viele schreiben.
Zudem ist der Effzett schön variabel zu führen, vom stumpfen einholen bis zum pilken fängt er seinen Hecht (und beileibe nicht nur den, auf Effzett gehen alle Räuber...)


----------



## Spaceguppy (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Liste der Top Hechtköder!!!*

@ Stefan 2309
einer wäre schön - mein Vater und ich haben damals 15 gekauft - alle, die im Laden und auf Lager noch zu bekommen waren.

@ DAM - ich nähme 20 - 30....


(- und dann würde ich auch noch ne Internetkampagne starten mit haufenweise Schniepelhechten und einer ganz neuen, unschlagbaren Führungsmethode "Hard Metalling" oder so  )


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Liste der Top Hechtköder!!!*

Der Gute Alte  Aguila in ´mit Kupferblatt und größe 4


----------



## taxel (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Liste der Top Hechtköder!!!*



Spaceguppy schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 1. mit groooooooooßem Abstand
> Kupfer - Silber Krokodilblinker von DAM (leider seit ca. 1990 nicht mehr dranzukommen und vor 3 Jahren den letzten abgerissen :c)





stefan2309 schrieb:


> ahhhhhh .... noch einer weniger.
> 
> Das Ding war wirklich der Hammer .... damit hab ich auch jede Menge an Hechten und Zandern überlisten können. Leider liegt nun noch einer in irgendeinem Geaässer auf Grund. Falls die (neue) DAM hier auch liest ..... bitte erneut auflegen.
> 
> ...



Hi,

nur mal so aus Interesse gefragt, ist das der hier:

Klick

Sieht aus wie ein normaler Heinzblinker ;+

Gruß

Axel


----------



## bennson (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Liste der Top Hechtköder!!!*

Rotauge :vik: mit dem Rest war ich bis jetzt noch net wirlich erfolgreich ^^


----------



## stefan2309 (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Liste der Top Hechtköder!!!*



Spaceguppy schrieb:


> @ Stefan 2309
> einer wäre schön - mein Vater und ich haben damals 15 gekauft - alle, die im Laden und auf Lager noch zu bekommen waren.



... und die sind alle weg ? Heuuuuuuuuul .........



Spaceguppy schrieb:


> @ DAM - ich nähme 20 - 30....



.... dito, sollte man in ausreichender Zahl auf Halde haben.



taxel schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> nur mal so aus Interesse gefragt, ist das der hier:
> 
> Klick



nope, isser nicht. Hat jemand einen DAM Katalag (in digitaler Form) aus den Jahren  um 1985 herum ? Ich glaub, ich muss mir das Teil nachbauen. 

Dieses ganze Gummizeugs iss nix für Vadders Sohn. Die alten Angelmethoden fangen heute noch genauso gut wie vor 30 Jahren.

Das was man heute (neudeutsch) als DropShot Angeln beschreibt, hab ich vor 30 Jahren schon praktiziert, .... aber da haben wir den Wurm oder Köfi an einer Bleibirne den Berg hinaufgezupft, und nicht gedropshoted, ....  neee, das müsste eigentlich  gedropshooted heissen, oder so. 

Das Ganze ist für mich alles nur Marketing. Einen Pilker zB hab ich mir nie gekauft. Ich hab mir ein Stück Edelstahlrohr genommen, das auf 15 bis 20 cm abgelengt, dreimal mit dem Hammer auf das eine Ende gehauen, mit Blei ausgegossen, oben und unten mit einer Bohrung versehen, einen Drilling mit so einem rotem Flatterteil montiert, Wirbel an die andere Seite, ran an die Angel und rein vom Kutter in die Ostsee. Fange damit immer noch meist besser, als all die Anderen mit ihrem "speziell auf Dorsch ... " abgestimmten Zeugs.

Back to the roots. 

Alsdann, weiter Petri Heil.

Stefan2309


----------



## stefan2309 (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Liste der Top Hechtköder!!!*



Spaceguppy schrieb:


> (- und dann würde ich auch noch ne Internetkampagne starten mit haufenweise Schniepelhechten und einer ganz neuen, unschlagbaren Führungsmethode "Hard Metalling" oder so  )



Hmmmm ... weis nich. 

Diese "Schniepelhechte", also untermassige Hechte (gilt auch für andere Fischarten), hab ich vor 30 Jahren schon versucht wieder lebend in ihr Element zurück zu setzten. Dieses Ganze "Catch and release" Angeln, das auch von der einschlägig bekannten "Fachpresse" unterschwellig propagiert wird, ist nie mein Ding gewesen. Ein schöner 60 bis 90er Hecht schmeckt richtig zubereitet einfach lecker, alles was grösser ist, ist meines Erachtens schlecht für das Gewässer und den Fischbestand dort, schmeckt nicht mehr, und gehört präpariert an die Trophäenwand. 

Ich geh Angeln weil es mir Spass macht am Wasser zu sein, entspannt, ich abschalten kann , und mir der selbst gefangene Fisch besser schmeckt als der von N***see, aber nicht, weil ich LEBEWESEN qäulen will  .... so, das wird jetzt philosophisch, und das Thema überlasse ich gerne den ewigen Studenten, ........ ehhhhh, sorry Peter   

Weiterhin Petri Heil
Stefan2309


----------



## Ollek (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Liste der Top Hechtköder!!!*



stefan2309 schrieb:


> Ich geh Angeln weil es mir Spass macht am Wasser zu sein, entspannt, ich abschalten kann , und mir der selbst gefangene Fisch besser schmeckt als der von N***see, aber nicht, weil ich LEBEWESEN qäulen will  .... so, das wird jetzt philosophisch, und das Thema überlasse ich gerne den ewigen Studenten, ........ ehhhhh, sorry Peter
> 
> Weiterhin Petri Heil
> Stefan2309



:q Das geht ja fast in Richtung C&R Diskussion...

Egal nach welchen FZ wird hier eigentlich gefragt ?  Dem hier ?

Die gibts doch mittlerweile von Hinz & Kunz bei gleicher Fängigkeit.

Ich kaufe die meist von Zebco, sind gut und günstig.


----------



## stefan2309 (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Liste der Top Hechtköder!!!*



Ollek schrieb:


> :q Das geht ja fast in Richtung C&R Diskussion...


.... die wollt ich hier bestimmt nicht anstossen, und gehört eindeutig woanders hin. Aber jemand der gezielt auf wie auch immer benamten Grossfisch geht,  den auch fängt und wieder releaset, ist ein Tierquäler. 



Ollek schrieb:


> Egal nach welchen FZ wird hier eigentlich gefragt ?  Dem hier ?



.... ehmm sorry, aber irgendwie war da was von einem Kroko die Rede .... nee, isses nicht. Aber ein DAM Katalag um 1985 herum währe hilfreich ........... das Ding nach zu bauen, wenns DAM nicht tut 



Ollek schrieb:


> Die gibts doch mittlerweile von Hinz & Kunz bei gleicher Fängigkeit.


Mag sein, aber ich steh nun mal auf "the good old times",  oder auch "never change a winning team", um beim denglish zu bleiben 



Ollek schrieb:


> Ich kaufe die meist von Zebco, sind gut und günstig.



Gut und Günstig ?  Edeka ? 

Nix für ungut, ich geh jetzt mal an der Matratze lauschen .... vielleicht kommt da noch ein Silberfisch zu Vadder 

Weiterhin Petri Heil

Stefan2309


----------



## Ollek (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Liste der Top Hechtköder!!!*



stefan2309 schrieb:


> .... ehmm sorry, aber irgendwie war da was von einem Kroko die Rede .... nee, isses nicht. Aber ein DAM Katalag um 1985 herum währe hilfreich ........... das Ding nach zu bauen, wenns DAM nicht tut



Kann ma wer n Bild reinsetzen? Glaubte alle von DAM zu kennen.#c


----------



## skatefreak (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Liste der Top Hechtköder!!!*

Wenn der wirklich so gut ist... bei ebay gibts den alten DAM-Katalog zu kaufen
http://cgi.ebay.at/DAM-Katalog-1985_W0QQitemZ160212714640QQihZ006QQcategoryZ126463QQcmdZViewItem
Hoffe ich konnte helfen... vllt. habt ihr ja interesse


----------



## Tommi-Engel (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Liste der Top Hechtköder!!!*

Ich habe lange überlegt, ob ich das hier poste, da es mit Sicherheit wieder nach werbung aussieht, aber woanders kann man den Wobbler ja mit Sicherheit auch kaufen....:m
Und vorenthalten wollte ich Euch den auf keinen Fall..

Ich habe seit neusten einen neuen Lieblingswobbler, erst 2 Tage getestet, und gleich 6 Hechte..












das Teil nennt sicht Okto Wobbler, ist von Yad und ist eine absolute Granate auf Hecht.


----------



## mastercremaster (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Liste der Top Hechtköder!!!*

hey tommi
was macht denn den okto in deinen augen so besonders? 
keine pöbel- sondern interessensfrage, in der ständigen gier nach neuen ködern...


----------



## Dirk30 (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Liste der Top Hechtköder!!!*

Bei mir im Gewässer sind für mich die besten Köder:

D.A.M Effzet Blinker 16gr.,22gr., und 30gr. in den Farben Kupfer, Silber und Kupfer/Slber.


----------



## Torsk_SH (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Liste der Top Hechtköder!!!*

MoinMoin!

wäre super wenn Ihr Eure Erfolgsmodelle hier mit einfügen könntet.
Somit bleiben die Infos gebündelt und im Sichtfeld zukünftiger Besucher.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=115252

Danke! 

Kai


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Liste der Top Hechtköder!!!*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> das Teil nennt sicht Okto Wobbler, ist von Yad und ist eine absolute Granate auf Hecht.


Sehe ich das richtig, vorne eine Wobblerhälfte mit Schaufel etc., und hinten das dicke Auge mit Gummibüschel? Und das Gummi-Gefusel bleibt heile, wenn der Hecht dran rum zaust?  sieht und hört sich interessant an ...


----------



## gringo92 (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Liste der Top Hechtköder!!!*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Sehe ich das richtig, vorne eine Wobblerhälfte mit Schaufel etc., und hinten das dicke Auge mit Gummibüschel? Und das Gummi-Gefusel bleibt heile, wenn der Hecht dran rum zaust?  sieht und hört sich interessant an ...



und ist auch günstig !
um beim thema zu bleiben ,
meine lieblingshecht köder:

balzer colonel 2teiliger hecht
mepps spinner größe 4 in silber
Illex Jason 130 SP - Bone 
jackson lake walker ghost
metall blinker
und mein erster wobbler(bzw.popper) der ca.7cm lang ist. noname produkt glaubsch 
natürlich sollte man den KÖFI nicht vergessen!


----------



## Tommi-Engel (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Liste der Top Hechtköder!!!*



mastercremaster schrieb:


> hey tommi
> was macht denn den okto in deinen augen so besonders?
> keine pöbel- sondern interessensfrage, in der ständigen gier nach neuen ködern...


 
Ich fand das Design interessant, und habe ihn gleich mal getestet. 
Ergebis (im Flachwasser): : 6 Hechte während es auf andere Köder nur Nachläufer gab.
Die Herstellerangaben (von Yad) kann mal allerdings vergessen. Die Tauchtiefe ist nicht 0,5m sondern 1-2m. Ausserdem ist er ein reinrassiger suspender und nicht floating.
Aber ob geschleppt oder gejerkt, er läuft klasse und fängt bis jetzt sehr gut. Ich wrde ihn nach (der holländischen) Schonzeit noch intensiver testen und dann berichten.

Die aufgeklebten Augen halten allerdings nicht besonders.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Liste der Top Hechtköder!!!*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Sehe ich das richtig, vorne eine Wobblerhälfte mit Schaufel etc., und hinten das dicke Auge mit Gummibüschel? Und das Gummi-Gefusel bleibt heile, wenn der Hecht dran rum zaust?  sieht und hört sich interessant an ...


 
Stimmt schon, das das Ding komisch aussieht, aber vieleicht deswegen, bei dem Ding kennen die Hechte noch nicht die Bestellnummer....|supergri


----------



## mastercremaster (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Liste der Top Hechtköder!!!*

hey tommi
danke für deine antwort!
kannst du das laufverhalten des oktos noch mal näher beschreiben? bin nämlich genau auf der suche nach nem recht universellen köder, den man wobblen, twitchen oder jerken kann.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Liste der Top Hechtköder!!!*



mastercremaster schrieb:


> den man wobblen, twitchen oder jerken kann.


Kann man mit dem, der schwebt richtig im Wasser. Allerdings darfst Du Dir jetzt nicht einen super aufwendig verarbeiteten Wobbler erwarten. Das Teil ist ziemlich einfach aufgebaut. Läuft und fängt aber klasse...


----------



## Ollek (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Liste der Top Hechtköder!!!*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Das Teil ist ziemlich einfach aufgebaut. Läuft und fängt aber klasse...



 hab ihn mir heut gekauft, und wehe der fängt nicht|motz::m


----------



## Zocker (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Liste der Top Hechtköder!!!*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> . Ausserdem ist er ein reinrassiger suspender und nicht floating.



Gibt es hier eigentlich für die ganzen Begriffe so eine Art Lexikon. Bin noch recht neu in der Spinnangelei (vorher nur Friedfisch bzw. Karpfen und halt mit Köfis geangelt) und kenn mich noch net mit den ganzen Begriffen so aus. 

Z.B. wenn ich einen Floater Wobbler hab, und der eine Schwimmtiefe von so 2 m hat, heißt dass dann wenn ich nicht mehr Kurbel bleibt er dort stehen oder schwimmt er wieder zur Oberfläche. |uhoh: Was ein Begriff Urwald *G*


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Liste der Top Hechtköder!!!*

Das ist einfach nur englisch dafür, weil das eben auch auf den meisten Wobblern in Englisch draufsteht.

F = Floater = floating = schwimmend
SP = Suspender = suspender = schwebend
S = Sinker = sinking = sinkend

Die F kommen hoch wie ein Korken, die SP treiben einfach in der Tiefe und bewegen sich kaum, die S sinken wie ein Metallköder. 
Natürlich gibt es dann noch 100 Grade und Varianten von, lanksam, schnell ... :m


----------



## Palerado (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Liste der Top Hechtköder!!!*

Floating: Schwimmend, das heißt er kommt wieder hoch
Suspender: Schwebend, also bleibt er in der Tiefe
Sinking: Nun ja. Was wohl.

Hoffe ich konnte helfen.


----------



## Zocker (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Liste der Top Hechtköder!!!*

Joa danke. Die Übersetzung war mir auch irgendwie klar nur über das genaue Schwimmverhalten hatte ich leider keine Ahnung. Aber jetzt weiß ich ja bescheid#6 Danke!#6


----------



## 5836tobias (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Liste der Top Hechtköder!!!*

hab noch ein paar alte effzett weil mein vater in der DDR nen Angelladen hatte.. Mit den fänt man sehr gut aber sonst nutze ich viel Gummifische(Attractor, Kopyto) und Wobbler(viele aus den USA)..
Gruß Tobias


----------



## dodo12 (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Liste der Top Hechtköder!!!*

bei mir isses spinner silber-rot-glänzende von dem raifeisenmarkt für 2euronen..aber er funktioniert und gufis in grellen farben...:vik:


----------



## mastercremaster (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Liste der Top Hechtköder!!!*

mein neuer top-köder ist der smartcast-geber. 
an einer stelle hab ich heute alles mit ach so tollen superködern abgefischt. mehr aus langeweile hab ich mal mit dem smartcast nachgeguckt, ob überhaupt fische am platz sind und schon....
bäääm! haut sich ein kleiner hecht den geber rein....
gott sei dank ist er nicht hängengeblieben, aber dennoch so bescheuert ne 2. attacke zu starten.
die viecher ham ne macke!


----------



## skatefreak (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Liste der Top Hechtköder!!!*

lol xD 
das hab ich ja noch nie gehört


----------



## Fishing-Conny (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Liste der Top Hechtköder!!!*

ich fange die meisten hechte auf den guten alten köderfisch ...wenn ich mal eben mit der spinnrute unterwegs bin nehme ich am liebsten einen jitterburg(12cm version) wir haben eine sehr schöne große flachzone am see und mit anderen ködern kommt man wegen dem großen pflanzen bewuchs nicht durch...wenns ins tiefe wasser geht nehme ich meißtens kopyto´s oder slottis in schwarz .,..ganz selten verwende ich auchmal grelle farben ....an wobblern fische ich am liebsten den rappala tail dancer


----------



## skatefreak (8. August 2008)

*AW: Liste der Top Hechtköder!!!*

Habe einen neuen Lieblingsköder 

War in Norwegen und war n paar Tage auf Hecht aus. Die wollten aber wegen der Hitze überhaupt nicht. Bei 34°C im Schatten verständlich ...

Na ja hab dann mal einen Illex Arnaud rangemacht.

Alter Schwede... Die Hechte wurden scheinbar aus ihrem Mittagsschlaf gerissen und ham sich dementsprechend auf den Köder gestürzt.
Das war ein regelrechtes Gewitter.

Konnte dann innerhalb von einer viertel Stunde 4 Hechte fangen. Davor war in einer Stunde nur ein Nachläufer .

Lg Daniel


----------



## Wizard2 (9. August 2008)

*AW: Liste der Top Hechtköder!!!*

ich schwöre auf den 6,5" Baffalo von Piktime in top oder medium, eine echte fangsau!!!!#6


----------



## Kark (9. August 2008)

*AW: Liste der Top Hechtköder!!!*

Meine bisher erfolgreichsten Hechtköder sind der Zalt 14cm als suspender und der 1- Stretch in der Farbe Wild Shiner.
Bei den Gummis haben sich Kopytos in 5" als bisher erfolgreichste Köder rauskristallisiert.

Grüße


----------



## Felix 1969 (9. August 2008)

*AW: Liste der Top Hechtköder!!!*

Slottershad 12cm in Barschdesign.Und nicht zu vergessen, Wurm am Jighaken#6


LG
Felix


----------



## Hartcorefischer (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Liste der Top Hechtköder!!!*

welche köder benutzt ihr so zum hechtangeln ??
reine interessen sache.
Lg


----------



## bobbl (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Liste der Top Hechtköder!!!*

DAM FZ Power Skater Hybrid --Für mein Stammgewässer das Beste, was ich bisher gefunden habe.


----------



## nerfling (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Liste der Top Hechtköder!!!*

Spinner Größe 3 und 4 in silber oder kupferfarben und die guten alten Effzett Blinker.

Petri
Nerfling


----------



## Udo561 (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Liste der Top Hechtköder!!!*

Hi,
zur Zeit läuft auf Hecht sehr gut Gummifisch Sandra in 10-12 cm Weiß/Roter Kopf.
Die letzten 8 Hechte ( 55 - 85 cm ) habe ich alle mit diesem Gummifisch gefangen .
Gruß Udo


----------



## Taxidermist (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Liste der Top Hechtköder!!!*

Hier war ja nicht die Fragestellung nach dem Topkunstköder auf Hecht!
So mag jetzt vielleicht auch das Geheul anschwellen, wenn ich sage:
"Für mich ist immer noch der Köderfisch der Top Hechtköder und zwar der lebende".
Erst dannach kommen diverse Kunstköder,als da wären in der Reihenfolge:

1.Meps Giant Killer Aglia Long 25gr.
      Meps Giant Killer 35gr.(der mit dem Pelzpuschel) 
2.Effzett 22gr. / 45gr in Kupfer
3.Rapala Super Shad Rap 
4.Zalt 14cm Barschfarben
5.Salmo Perch

Taxidermist


----------



## Walstipper (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Liste der Top Hechtköder!!!*

Bei F4M gibt es auch eine Umfrage, und auch dort kristallisiert sich klar der Zalt 14cm heraus, scheint schon was dran zu sein.
Interessant hierbei das dieser Köder absolut kein Imitationsköder ist, vielleicht brauchts der Esox weniger real #c


----------



## Taxidermist (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Liste der Top Hechtköder!!!*

@Walstipper,der Zalt macht normal reingekurbelt nicht viel her,sondern kippt recht langweilig nur um die Längsachse rum.
Aber hart getwicht, vollführt er so was ähnliches wie einen halben Überschlag und wenn ich
Bisse darauf hatte,so kamen die unmittelbar nach einer solchen Aktion!

Taxidermist


----------



## vermesser (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Liste der Top Hechtköder!!!*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Ich habe lange überlegt, ob ich das hier poste, da es mit Sicherheit wieder nach werbung aussieht, aber woanders kann man den Wobbler ja mit Sicherheit auch kaufen....:m
> Und vorenthalten wollte ich Euch den auf keinen Fall..
> 
> Ich habe seit neusten einen neuen Lieblingswobbler, erst 2 Tage getestet, und gleich 6 Hechte..
> ...



Der Beitrag ist zwar schon ziemlich alt. Aber kann mir jemand vielleicht noch mehr über die Dinger sagen? Die gibts hier auch. Sind die wirklich so gut, gibts weitere Fänge?


----------



## vermesser (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Liste der Top Hechtköder!!!*

Achso, und selbstverständlich möchte ich an dieser Stelle auch mal meine Top-Hechtköder aufführen:

1. Effzett - Blinker in verschiedenen Farben und Gewichten
2. Abu - Atom - Nachbau von Jenzi...8 Hechte in zwei Stunden sprechen eine deutliche Sprache.
3. Spinnex Salmon Blinker
4. Spro Wobbler Crank 70
5. silberner DAM-Spinner in Größe 40

Hab zwar auch schon mit Gummis gefangen, aber doch deutlich schlechter als mit Wobblern oder Blinkern...


----------



## flasha (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Liste der Top Hechtköder!!!*

Der Okto Wobbler würde mich auch interessieren. Soll scheinbar ein Salzwasser Wobbler sein und knapp 4€ kosten. Habe den nur in 17cm gefunden. Gibt wohl keine kleineren oder? Wie schwer sind sie und wie werden sie geführt?


----------



## Brachsenfan (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Liste der Top Hechtköder!!!*

Hi, 
ich fische auf Hecht am liebsten mit Spinnerbaits!
Farbe= je nach Trübung des Wassers bzw. der Wetterlage
Hab bisher fast alle meine Hechte auf Spinnerbaits gefangen!


----------



## kati48268 (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Liste der Top Hechtköder!!!*



vermesser schrieb:


> ... Aber kann mir jemand vielleicht noch mehr über die Dinger sagen? Die gibts hier auch. Sind die wirklich so gut, gibts weitere Fänge?



Hab den auch. Bisher erst 1x eingesetzt, beim schleppen, nix gefangen, aber an dem Tag ging eh nix, heißt also nix.
Läuft echt gut; aktionsstark, auffällig,... läuft beim schleppen so zwischen 1-2m, schätze ich mal. Sicherlich auch gut mit der Spinnrute fischbar, hab ich aber noch net.


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Liste der Top Hechtköder!!!*

Nach Menge der Fänge sortiert:

1. Effzett Blinker (kupfer und siber/gold)
2. Kopyto (alle Farben)
3. Spinner (meist Colonel rot/weiss und Mepps Aglia siber und kupfer)

|wavey:


----------



## taxel (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Liste der Top Hechtköder!!!*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Ich habe lange überlegt, ob ich das hier poste, da es mit Sicherheit wieder nach werbung aussieht, aber woanders kann man den Wobbler ja mit Sicherheit auch kaufen....:m
> Und vorenthalten wollte ich Euch den auf keinen Fall..
> 
> Ich habe seit neusten einen neuen Lieblingswobbler, erst 2 Tage getestet, und gleich 6 Hechte..
> ...





vermesser schrieb:


> Der Beitrag ist zwar schon ziemlich alt. Aber kann mir jemand vielleicht noch mehr über die Dinger sagen? Die gibts hier auch. Sind die wirklich so gut, gibts weitere Fänge?



Das Ding habe ich im Frühjahr bei meinem Stammhändler gekauft. Als erstes habe ich versucht den Drilling zu wechseln. Dabei ist die Öse raus gebrochen und die Naht aufgeplatzt. Ich habe den Wobbler umgehend entsorgt. Mein Rat an denjenigen, der den Wobbler einsetzen will: Unbedingt vorher die Stabilität prüfen.


----------



## JerkerHH (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Liste der Top Hechtköder!!!*

Lucky Craft Real Premium 120 California !!!! 

Gruss


----------



## snorreausflake (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Liste der Top Hechtköder!!!*

Auch bei mir hat sich der Zalt in 14cm sinkend in mein Herz geangelt, desweiteren häng ich auch den Real Jerk gern ran und beim Gufieren kommt grad der Lunker City Salt Shaker häufig zum Einsatz:m


----------



## bream94 (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Liste der Top Hechtköder!!!*

1. Köfi!
2.GuFi
3.Spinner
4. Was bleibt sonst noch übrig? Wobbler
mfg
|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Angelsuchti (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Liste der Top Hechtköder!!!*

Bei mir läuft gerade der Storm Suspending Wild Eye Swim Shad in 11cm und rotweiß sehr gut!


----------

